# Barium Swallow



## rcclary (Mar 7, 2012)

What code would you use for a barium swallow and a modified barium swallow?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 7, 2012)

74220 - barium swallow
74230 - modified barium swallow
http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...coding-of-swallowing-studies-optimizes-payup/


----------



## meliss079 (Dec 16, 2013)

*just wondering*

Can the 74220 be billed with a 74230? Everything I research suggest that 74230 encompasses 74220


----------



## sriniphysio1@gmail.com (Dec 18, 2013)

hi

we need to bill 74230 only

Thanks
srinivasan V B.P.T, M.I.A.P CPC  GSE (NZL)


----------

